# Gap between bathtub and wall. Please help :(



## titanoman

Wow. I think I'll pass on this one.
(Except to say that if I had this problem in my own home, I would first move/remodel the wall if at all possible; or use 3/4" firring strips every 16" and sheetrock the wall again, which would also involve a little plumbing to bring the fixtures out further).
But that's just what I would do.
(And you have a lot more than 1/4" gap it looks like)

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## oh'mike

Please show the other side ,too.

Tub must be installed against the raw studs---held with a few roofing nails or screws and washers--

Then the wall is rocked--bringing the rock to the top of the flange----

More details---you aren't the first one to make this mistake---we will walk you through fixing it.


----------



## paul100

I really think you need to start over. Usually the tub goes in first then the concrete board., which sits on the tub lip. Assuming that your tub is 60" then your rough framing should of been just a little over 60". Just enough to slip the tub in. then install the concrete board so that it sits on top of the lip of the tub and actually over hangs it some.


----------



## packer_rich

First of all, like was said above, the tub goes against the framing. Second, while it's hard to tell, I would say that is substantially more than 1/4. What is still stuck to the back of the tub? Looks like whatever that is, is 1/2. I agree with the above comment. You need to take a step backward. Remove the tub and repair the framing. It also seems the room is not square,that's why the back of the tub is closer to the wall than the front edge. Can you post pics from farther back? That will help determine the best course of action.


----------



## randre

Thanks for all the ideas so far guys! I have attached some more pics from farther away and of the other side. The main long wall has 1/4 inch furring strips bolted into the cinder block behind it and the sheetrock screws into that but still did not clear the lip of the tub . I was under the impression that the 11.75 x 24 inch tile I plan on putting in will put me safely over the lip. 
The wall with all the plumbing hardware has no ferring strips, just the durock bolted into the 2x6 beams. I like the idea about taking down, putting furrings strips, and then extending the plumbing but then the main wall won't line up.

The framing for the tub consists of a single 2x4 bolted to the cinder-block wall behind it. Unfortunately I cannot bring it any closer to the wall because the drain hole was built in the 1960's out too far.

ohmike, I put some drywall scews along the lip that goes into the ferring strips behind it. Is that ok?

Packer_rich, The room is form the 1960s and NOTING lines up right. That is just an extra piece of durock cement board I slid in there for no good reason.

Question...The sheet rock is supposed to stop on top of the lip? If so can I just use a dremel and cuit it off in pieces?


Thanks again everyone!


----------



## titanoman

Whoever framed those walls will surly go to carpenter hell. Refer to post 2.


----------



## oh'mike

Will the tile clear the tub lip on the right end?

If so---I would pull the plumbing forward another 1/2 or 3/4 inches---then over lay another layer of rock on the back wall and the plumbing wall---add drywall over the top in the drywalled part of the room and get ready to tile---The gap at the tub lip gets filled with thinset as you tile--


----------



## titanoman

oh'mike said:


> Will the tile clear the tub lip on the right end?
> 
> If so---I would pull the plumbing forward another 1/2 or 3/4 inches---then over lay another layer of rock on the back wall and the plumbing wall---add drywall over the top in the drywalled part of the room and get ready to tile---The gap at the tub lip gets filled with thinset as you tile--


I think they need another layer of underlayment on that wall too.


----------



## oh'mike

Possibly so----


----------



## randre

oh'mike said:


> Will the tile clear the tub lip on the right end?
> 
> If so---I would pull the plumbing forward another 1/2 or 3/4 inches---then over lay another layer of rock on the back wall and the plumbing wall---add drywall over the top in the drywalled part of the room and get ready to tile---The gap at the tub lip gets filled with thinset as you tile--


 Ok then this is what I will have to do. Yes the far right wall clears the tub but the other two walls do not. So This weekend I will get buy more durok and add on to the existing durock. Hopefully the old beams hold the weight because I have another bathroom right behind this one.

Thanks for the tips guys. You saved me from making a big mistake.


----------



## randre

titanoman said:


> I think they need another layer of underlayment on that wall too.


what is underlayment?


----------



## packer_rich

From what I can see in the pics, the tub needs to be "rotated". At the foot of the tub there is a gap on the left and the durock is over the right edge. On the head end the tub has an opposite condition. So, if you were standing above the tub looking down,the tub would need to be "rotated" clockwise. That would make the tub more parallel with those two walls. I hope that makes sense. That being said, I don.t know how that affects the long side of the tub. It's kind of hard to get a good look on the internet, but I hope this helps


----------



## titanoman

randre said:


> what is underlayment?


Its what the tile glues to.


----------



## titanoman

packer_rich said:


> From what I can see in the pics, the tub needs to be "rotated". At the foot of the tub there is a gap on the left and the durock is over the right edge. On the head end the tub has an opposite condition. So, if you were standing above the tub looking down,the tub would need to be "rotated" clockwise. That would make the tub more parallel with those two walls. I hope that makes sense. That being said, I don.t know how that affects the long side of the tub. It's kind of hard to get a good look on the internet, but I hope this helps


I think that wall has a big bow in it.


----------



## oh'mike

randre said:


> what is underlayment?


Underlayment =Durrock:laughing:


----------



## oh'mike

Andre has made some newbie mistakes here--typically the walls are flattened first--all framing corrected--then the tub goes in---


----------



## packer_rich

Well, this is a learning experience. I think,from the pics, the wall along the long edge of the tub would be the easiest to straighten. only 5' long, no door or plumbing. I would pull the tub, shim behind the furring until straight, furr the walls at the ends of the tub to the correct size, reinstall the tub and install the durock. A couple of days and your right back to where you are now. Sounds like a lot, but you have already done this once. Sorry, but that sounds like the best way to go. If you short cut now, you will probably look back when the project is done and say "I should have fixed those walls at the beginning". Also will make the tile come out nicer.


----------



## titanoman

packer_rich said:


> Well, this is a learning experience. I think,from the pics, the wall along the long edge of the tub would be the easiest to straighten. only 5' long, no door or plumbing. I would pull the tub, shim behind the furring until straight, furr the walls at the ends of the tub to the correct size, reinstall the tub and install the durock. A couple of days and your right back to where you are now. Sounds like a lot, but you have already done this once. Sorry, but that sounds like the best way to go. If you short cut now, you will probably look back when the project is done and say "I should have fixed those walls at the beginning". Also will make the tile come out nicer.


Especially in a bathroom where you literally sit and stare at the walls. You want to do that inn peace, with no regrets.


----------



## oh'mike

I do agree---I saw 12x12 tiles in the picture so a flat wall would be good--the tub would not have to be pulled---He has a cinder block wall behind the tub---Simply removing the two 5 foot sheets and adding new thicker furring strips could get that wall flat---and not change the cost of the job--

A table saw would be helpful--as cinder block wall are often irregular and the furring strips might need some customizing.


----------

